# Difflow GTO Diffuser



## qu1Z (Jun 21, 2012)

I just wanted to introduce myself as a new supporting vendor on the GTOForum.com 

We've been in the business of making some of the craziest and most functional aftermarket diffusers for the Lotus Elise/Exige, Evora, Nissan GT-R and Acura NSX. I had been getting requests from another gentleman on the forums here who owns a GTO and an NSX to make a diffuser for his GTO - so we did.

Our diffuser simply snugs up against the bottom of the plastic trunk underbody. It also stop the rear bumper from flapping out and causing a parachute effect at high speeds. Our diffusers are functional because they extend as far forward under the car as possible without compromising the exhaust temps/suspension movement, etc. They also look mean on the car. :cool

Difflow.com is our website.
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Difflow/146604452058102 is our Facebook (Tons of customer car pictures).

Here's some pictures of our work on other cars and the GTO:



































Here's the pictures of our 3 element GTO Diffuser on an 05 GTO. Our diffuser works with the 2004 GTO as well. Easy to mount, takes about 20 minutes with the proper tools. The diffuser only weighs about 8 lbs.


























More pics on the Facebook page and website.

Here's how to install the diffuser (we used a longer diffuser that a customer wanted since he tracks his car).






Here's how our diffusers work and how a diffuser works in general:







We are offering the first 3 diffusers at $400+shipping. After the first 3 are sold, prices will stay at $420 + shipping. Shipping in the USA is generally only about $30-$40 USD. We can ship worldwide. We are very happy to finally be involved in the GTO community and providing a functional and aggressive looking diffuser!

Order: http://www.difflow.com


----------



## Papa Rad (Apr 30, 2012)

will this also fit on the 04 style bumper?
ps, looks awesome!


----------



## qu1Z (Jun 21, 2012)

Yep  Thx!

The clips are also removable, so you can adjust the diffuser to stick out more or go further in, depending on your taste/needs!


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

I need to get mines installed.... Just been sooooo lazy. LOL


----------

